# Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?



## bacalo (10. April 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde!


Meine Suche hier im AB war bisher erfolglos, daher folgendes:

Meine Dorsche werden ab einer gewissen Filettstärke einfach nicht so zart in der Pfanne wie die sogenannten Küchendorsche, meine hier die 45er bis 55er.

Beabsichtige, größere Dorsche (sofern Petri möchte) nach dem filettieren in der Mitte (Bereich Übergang Rückrat zum Schwanz) zu halbieren, das hintere Stück abzuhäuten und das stärke Vorderstück (ca. 3-4 cm) samt Haut einzufrieren.

Und dieses dann bei Bedarf mit der Haut zu braten.


Vielleicht gibt es ja schon den einen oder anderen Link hierzu.

Wäre über einen Wink erfreut!

Petri Heil 

bacalo


----------



## Zanderfänger (10. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Servus nach Frange #h

Legger...

 Google mal dorschfilet / kabeljaufilet "auf der hautseite" ;-)


----------



## bacalo (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

#h Zanderfänger,

Merci in das südliche Hessen!


Wehe es schmeckt nicht  .


CIAO Bacalo


----------



## steve71 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Hallo Bacalo, 

ich bevorzuge es, die Dorschfilets ohne Haut zu panieren. Dafür benutze ich ein Gemisch Paniermehl/Mehl 50:50 ohne die Filetstücke vorher in Ei zu tunken. Die Filets werden mit Salz, Pfeffer, Zitrone, Dillspitzen und Petersilie gewürzt. Außerdem benutze ich Rapsöl zum Braten. Ganz wichtig ist, das die Pfanne ordentlich erhitzt ist. Sonst klebt der Fisch in der Pfanne am Boden. Beide Seiten goldgelb braten und fertig ist der Gaumenschmaus und das Filet ist zart! 
Meine Eltern mögen auch lieber Dorschfilet "natur" mit Haut. Sie meinen das die Haut noch die besondere Geschmacksnote gibt.

Guten Appetit!

Gruß Steve


----------



## BennyO (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

ALso ich brate die Filets auch immer ohne Haut. Mir persönlich schmeckt es einfach besser.
Wenn du kleine Dorsche grillen möchtest, dann lass die Haut dran aber dann siolltest du sie auch nur ausnehmen.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Ich lasse die Haut dran, wie bei fast allen Fischen. Ich finde die knusprige Fischhaut einfach lecker.


----------



## ostfriesengerd (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Unter der Haut ist auch der Fisch am leckersten. Wer sie nicht mehr kauen kann (4.Zähne) kann sie ja anschließend immer noch abmachen.


----------



## ralle (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Haut bleibt dran (nicht nur beim Dorsch) -- ist ja auch mitgefangen worden 

ne -- ich finde das Fleisch bleibt saftiger und schmeckt besser



Warum soll man Obst denn nicht schälen ????  Der Vergleich sei erlaubt


----------



## Ossipeter (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*



ostfriesengerd schrieb:


> Unter der Haut ist auch der Fisch am leckersten. Wer sie nicht mehr kauen kann (4.Zähne) kann sie ja anschließend immer noch abmachen.



Weil unter der Haut doch Fettzellen sind, die als Geschmacksverstärker wirken. Wenn du dann noch die Schmelzschuppler nimmst ( Dorsch, Seelachse, Forelle etc.) dann hast du eigentlich alles richtig gemacht. Erst die Seite mit der Haut ins heiße Fett und dann wenn goldbraun, wenden und kurz, bis auch braun, aufs Filet wirken lassen, dass es zwar durch aber noch saftig ist!


----------



## Torskfisk (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Lustig, ich brat sie auch gern mit Haut, allerdings kommen sie bei mir zuerst auf die Fleischseite und dann, wenn das Eiweiß gestockt ist auf die Hautseite, geht auch prima. Ist aber schön auch mal andere Varianten zu lesen!!


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Geheimtipp: Mal Aale mit Haut braten. Ausnehmen, in Stücke schneiden, Salz/Pfeffer/Mehl und dann in Butterschmalz sehr heiß braten. Die Haut wird regelrecht kross und das Innere bleibt total saftig. Ich bin wohl der Einzige, der Aale mit Haut brät... Jeder andere würde sie abziehen! Beim 20pfd. Leng oder beim Waller sollte man solche Versuche allerdings lassen... Und beim Dorsch: LECKER!


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Brassenwürger, was macht der Hering? Warte immer noch auf nen vollen Briefkasten! |wavey:


----------



## Brassenwürger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Wie gesagt, es fehlen die Heringe! Wenn´s klappt, fahre ich Sonntag nach Lübeck, und dann wird es ernst! Zur Not kaufe ich welche, obwohl das ernsthaft gegen meine Ehre ginge...


----------



## Zanderfänger (11. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Brassenwürger, Schauspieler!...Schauspieler! ...das sagen sie alle :c


----------



## Brassenwürger (12. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Dir werd ich´s zeigen! Es wird Fotos geben und einen ausführlichen Bericht!!! Und deinen Briefkasten kriege ich auch noch voll! 

GRUSS BRASSENWÜRGER:vik:


----------



## bacalo (12. April 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Hallo,

danke für die leckeren Tipps, da wird sich mein Bauch freuen.


Allzeit Petri

bacala


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

schuppe die Dorsche im ganzen, dann nimm sie aus und filitiere sie, lass die Haut dran. Nimm alle Graeten mit der Zange raus!

Als Panade nimm nur Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und ein schoenes Pils!
Mach daraus die Panade und wende die Filets darin danach in Sonnenblumenoel fritieren. Am besten geht da ein Wok.

In England zieht keiner die Haut ab!


----------



## MichaelB (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Moin,

so habe ich die Dorsche bis vor kurzem immer ohne Haut paniert: entweder erst in Ei (oder in einem dünnen Teig aus Mehl, Wasser und Ei) und dann in Semmelbroesel gewälzt, oder erst in Mehl, dann in Bier, dann in Semmelmehl.

Letztens habe ich mal die Haut dran gelassen und dann nur von der Hautseite auf kleiner Flamme durchgebacken - lecker #6
Sollte sich das Filet in der Pfanne durchbiegen kann man es mit einer Untertasse beschweren #h

Gruß
Michael


----------



## bacalo (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*



Bellyboatangler schrieb:


> schuppe die Dorsche im ganzen, dann nimm sie aus und filitiere sie, lass die Haut dran. Nimm alle Graeten mit der Zange raus!
> 
> Als Panade nimm nur Mehl, Salz, Pfeffer und ein schoenes Pils!
> Mach daraus die Panade und wende die Filets darin danach in Sonnenblumenoel fritieren. Am besten geht da ein Wok.
> ...


 

Interessant, da ich noch Filet von vier lütten Dorsche mit Haut in der Liebherr habe, werde ich am Freitag unsere Mädels bekochen.

Danke!


----------



## j.Breithardt (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Geheimtipp: Mal Aale mit Haut braten. Ausnehmen, in Stücke schneiden, Salz/Pfeffer/Mehl und dann in Butterschmalz sehr heiß braten. Die Haut wird regelrecht kross und das Innere bleibt total saftig.* Ich bin wohl der Einzige, der Aale mit Haut brät... Jeder andere würde sie abziehen!* Beim 20pfd. Leng oder beim Waller sollte man solche Versuche allerdings lassen... Und beim Dorsch: LECKER!


 


Nee,biste nicht.

Ein Freund von mir geht noch einen Schritt weiter.Er isst nur
die Haut,und das Fleisch geht an die Family.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Moin,

ich habe ganz früher die Aale in kleinen Stücken mit Haut in Butter gebraten, danach das Fleisch von der Mittelgräte getrennt und auf Toast mit einer Prise Currypulver schnabuliert #6

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

Wenn ich dann mal, leider viel zu seltenst, und ausnahmsweise mal in den Genuss eines Dorschfilets komme, kommt der auch nur mit Haut in die Pfanne. Diese schöne knusprige, krosse Haut ist für mich ein absolutes Highlight.
Aber das mit dem gebratenen Hautaal habe ich bisher noch nie gehört, geschweige denn probiert. Aber ich bin ja lernfähig und werde das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Bondex (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Dorsch braten - mit Haut oder ohne?*

definitiv nur mit Haut, mir schmeckt auch kein Brathähnchen ohne Haut!

Aber vom Dorsche schuppen habe ich noch nie was gehört  Die haben doch gar keine (sichtbaren)


----------

